
Consumer Reports No Longer Recommends the Tesla Model 3 - howard941
https://www.cnn.com/2019/02/21/tech/consumer-reports-tesla-model-3/index.html
======
thorwasdfasdf
Let's not forget, Tesla is a car manufacturer with less than 10 years in
existance. they're still new at this. I bet their cars are improving every
year. Indeed, the article said tesla already fixed several of those problems.

consumer reports is based on the trailing 10 years review, so it will take
some time for the new found reliability to show up in their reports, as it
should be.

------
sunstone
OK so CR recommends that you continue to kill the planet with a C02 spouting
dinosaur technology automobile rather than to put up with a few of Tesla's
eminently fixable teething problems to get a wildly more performant car that
uses no fossil fuels. Seems to me that CR has lost sight of the bigger picture
here.

------
DiabloD3
CNN isn't a news site, this should be changed to directly link to CR's own
post: [https://www.consumerreports.org/car-reliability-owner-
satisf...](https://www.consumerreports.org/car-reliability-owner-
satisfaction/tesla-model-3-loses-cr-recommendation-over-reliability-issues/)

CR basically undermines its own reasoning removal of the recommendation in
their own words, which CNN doens't cover.

~~~
newen
> CR basically undermines its own reasoning removal of the recommendation in
> their own words, which CNN doens't cover.

How? Skimmed the report and it seems straightforward.

~~~
DiabloD3
Makes claims they stopped recommendation because some cars had issues, but
purposely doesn't say Tesla covered them under warranty (which they did; car
companies generally refuse to fix issues under warranty unless you push hard),
and then quoted Tesla stating all issues have already been fixed in their
manufacturing line.

So yeah, that doesn't really look like the usual quality I expect from CR.

~~~
fgonzag
A Car that is in the shop for free is still car that is out of service.
Getting it fixed at no cost is the minimum I expect, but what I really want is
to have no issues with the car at all. So I agree with Consumer reports.

Also, it's a long term review, you can't recommend it just because they state
they fixed it. You have to get a fixed car and test it for at least a year
before you can change its rating, this the whole "long term review" thing.

~~~
DiabloD3
Yeah, and if I buy a Ford, Toyota, GM, or Chrysler, its going to be in the
shop more than a Tesla.

I think its just more of this weird nonsensical anti-Tesla crap going on, one
of which I thought CR was immune to. I guess I was wrong on that. You can't
just change the goalposts because Tesla is the new upstart in an otherwise
zombiefied industry.

If Tesla has less cars per capita in the shop than other brands, and they get
them in and out of the shop faster than other brands, you don't get to take
away their recommendation.

~~~
newen
If Tesla has few cars per capita in the shop but their cars are newer on
average than other models, then that is not a fair comparison. And where did
you get the data that Ford etc. is in the shop more often? And where did you
get the idea that CR has different goal posts for Tesla?

Also, just because Tesla claims they fixed their problems in manufacturing
does not mean that those problems don't exist in the actual cars out there.
And so what if it's covered by warranty; the problems are still there.

~~~
DiabloD3
That's an entirely fair comparison. Has CR ever yanked a recommendation before
because of temporary manufacturing variances? I don't think they have.

As no, it doesn't mean the problem vanished, but you should already know that
when the car industry has problems in their cars, they _don 't_ fix them, and
it often leads to deaths. OTOH, Tesla believed that an under-armored battery
pack could lead to injury and proactively fixed it and also applied to fix
(more armor) to all of the cars on the road.

So, yes, it is an entirely fair comparison _and_ there is goalpost moving
happening all the time with Tesla. I just never expected CR to do it.

~~~
newen
You can't just say things and have it be true.

